# anyone feeds live mouse..??



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

i have yet to try it..but will tomorrow..since my fawkers aren't even touching the bluegills i have in it..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mammalian meat is not a large component of the wild diet of piranhas, so I would caution against it being a large part of the captive diet. That, and the fact that mice can cause some damage to piranhas if fed alive, might be good swaying points...as would the fact that piranhas tearing into mice can be hell on the balance of the tank.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Alot of people have fed them nice, where its a good show(if ya lie that kind of thing) just be careful of parasites etc etcetcetc


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

try to get them on a frozen diet of krill talapia etc.....

they will be much happier in the long run


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Be ready to do a huge water change the next day, cause your water is going to stink!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Your question was "Does anybody do this..." and the answer is "Of course!"

There are plenty of pathetic, sadistic people out there who get their rocks off by watching a little mammal panic as it's getting ripped apart while drowning.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Your question was "Does anybody do this..." and the answer is "Of course!"
> 
> There are plenty of pathetic, sadistic people out there who get their rocks off by watching a little mammal panic as it's getting ripped apart while drowning.


feeding live anything *imo* is wrong. + relatively useless for ur fish.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I've fed my large reds mice in the past before, definately entertaining; I once threw a live baby bird in there that I found outside on the ground waiting to die, it was like discovery channel, but live. lol. I believe a lot of us got into the hobby becaues of the first mouse feeding video somewhere on the internet, that video was definately what introduced me to the hobby of keeping piranhas. But now that I've amassed a good amount of knowledge about the fish, I definately respect them more and feed them only high quality foods.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> I've fed my large reds mice in the past before, definately entertaining; I once threw a live baby bird in there that I found outside on the ground waiting to die, it was like discovery channel, but live. lol. I believe a lot of us got into the hobby becaues of the first mouse feeding video somewhere on the internet, that video was definately what introduced me to the hobby of keeping piranhas. But now that I've amassed a good amount of knowledge about the fish, I definately respect them more and feed them only high quality foods.


you said it brother


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Your question was "Does anybody do this..." and the answer is "Of course!"
> 
> There are plenty of pathetic, sadistic people out there who get their rocks off by watching a little mammal panic as it's getting ripped apart while drowning.


Riiiiiiiiiiiight but watching them chase a little fish panic as it gets ripped apart is alright though? Why label people as pathetic and sadistic in this sense? Just cause you don't agree with it doesn't mean you have to label people with negative terms.

P.S. I get my rocks off before I feed


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

i think we should get back on track

will it kill your p's? 
prolly not....

will the load on your water make it nasty and be in need of a good water change? 
definitly.....

is it not the BEST choice for feeding? 
prolly.....

but when it all boils down, they are yours and it is 100% your choice.....good luck with what you decide to do....Nate


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Your question was "Does anybody do this..." and the answer is "Of course!"
> 
> There are plenty of pathetic, sadistic people out there who get their rocks off by watching a little mammal panic as it's getting ripped apart while drowning.


Riiiiiiiiiiiight but watching them chase a little fish panic as it gets ripped apart is alright though? Why label people as pathetic and sadistic in this sense? Just cause you don't agree with it doesn't mean you have to label people with negative terms.

P.S. I get my rocks off before I feed








[/quote]

Oookkaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.......
Let me rephrase:

People who get their rocks off by watching a helpless little animal being ripped apart while drowning are *pathetic* and *sadistic*........... _in my opinion_.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Your question was "Does anybody do this..." and the answer is "Of course!"
> 
> There are plenty of pathetic, sadistic people out there who get their rocks off by watching a little mammal panic as it's getting ripped apart while drowning.


Riiiiiiiiiiiight but watching them chase a little fish panic as it gets ripped apart is alright though? Why label people as pathetic and sadistic in this sense? Just cause you don't agree with it doesn't mean you have to label people with negative terms.

P.S. I get my rocks off before I feed








[/quote]

Oookkaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.......
Let me rephrase:

People who get their rocks off by watching a helpless little animal being ripped apart while drowning are *pathetic* and *sadistic*........... _in my opinion_.








[/quote]

I see your drinking problem persists with your slurring of words


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ya caught me!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)




----------

